# Water Drops and Colors



## Unsung (Oct 6, 2011)

1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*
  -------2-------*

4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All were shot at 1/200 of a second (with the onboard flash on TTL metering; I don't have an external), ISO 200, and F/13.0. Food coloring has been added.
I have a few more keepers of drops falling that I may add after post-processing and uploading. < Finished


----------



## pathoulihan1 (Oct 7, 2011)

2 & 3 are awesome! I'm not too fond of the framing in #1 (just my opinion though). The only thing I can suggest is maybe try a lower angle, might create a more three dimensional feel. 

 I don't know if you're familiar with the show Time Warp, but they did an episode with water droplets and the photographer they worked with did work that looked very similar to yours, I can certainly see how it can be rewarding if it's done well, I'll have to set aside some time to give it a try for myself. In the meantime I can always enjoy your work 

Good stuff!

-Pat


----------



## Cpi2011 (Oct 7, 2011)

pathoulihan1 said:


> 2 & 3 are awesome! I'm not too fond of the framing in #1 (just my opinion though). The only thing I can suggest is maybe try a lower angle, might create a more three dimensional feel.
> 
> I don't know if you're familiar with the show Time Warp, but they did an episode with water droplets and the photographer they worked with did work that looked very similar to yours, I can certainly see how it can be rewarding if it's done well, I'll have to set aside some time to give it a try for myself. In the meantime I can always enjoy your work
> 
> ...



Excellent shot i like your collection very much and i am waiting for your next post !!


----------



## Unsung (Oct 9, 2011)

Updated with the final four images.
Thanks for the comments. In my set-up, it's difficult to get much closer since I use a faucet to produce the water drops and my focal length only reaches 55mm. I had to extend the tripod further so my angle was higher but closer to the drops. (I'd rather not crop the images too much.) I might be able to extend the reach of the sink to get closer to my lens with another paper card, or I can try something completely different. Next time.
I used a faucet with a reach extended by a paper card slanted towards me which dripped into a bowl. You can see to the bottom of the bowl but the water was always colored. In images 3 and 4 I used blue food coloring.
Also, yes, I have seen Time Warp. It's pretty amazing and pleasing seeing some results you get right after pressing the shutter. High-speed can look very different from what one would expect. These just require timing and a lot of exposures.


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 9, 2011)

Nice.. you might want to lower the angle a bit though.. check this out....  http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/just-fun/257801-never-tried-water-drop-photography-before.html


----------



## Unsung (Oct 9, 2011)

cgipson1 said:


> Nice.. you might want to lower the angle a bit though.. check this out....  http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/just-fun/257801-never-tried-water-drop-photography-before.html


I've already acknowledged that, now if you can read before you go advertising your pictures. :\
Plus this was done in a bowl in a sink. I don't have the materials or imagination to assemble an adequate set. Space is also limited but any surface should do. As I said, next time I try drops I would elaborate on this. My first two sets were at even higher angles, this one was the lowest I can go without exposing the background and cropping too much.


----------



## Bynx (Oct 9, 2011)

Without getting huffy Unsung, lowering the angle as suggested will give you a shallower depth of field you need at such close shots. At the higher angle you have the water surface and height of the drops to keep in focus while a straight on shot you will need very shallow depth of field. Ive had good success with a clear drinking glass. It allows you to get in close and from straight on.


----------



## pathoulihan1 (Oct 9, 2011)

Unsung said:
			
		

> I've already acknowledged that, now if you can read before you go advertising your pictures. :\
> Plus this was done in a bowl in a sink. I don't have the materials or imagination to assemble an adequate set. Space is also limited but any surface should do. As I said, next time I try drops I would elaborate on this. My first two sets were at even higher angles, this one was the lowest I can go without exposing the background and cropping too much.



In posting the link and not the image I don't think he was advertising his image just conveying a suggestion in a much more effective way than a written description. 

Obviously you have the imagination, you've gotten this far with the idea. Don't sell yourself short, materials and space could be out of your control, but I doubt that after setting up colorful and inventive shots like these, that you lack imagination

By the way I really like the updated green images, again really nice work!


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 9, 2011)

My intention was to show you the difference that a lower angle makes in the shots. I won't bother trying to help again....


----------



## Unsung (Oct 9, 2011)

Sorry, I guess I overreacted to cgipson's post.



Bynx said:


> Without getting huffy Unsung, lowering the angle as suggested will give you a shallower depth of field you need at such close shots. At the higher angle you have the water surface and height of the drops to keep in focus while a straight on shot you will need very shallow depth of field. Ive had good success with a clear drinking glass. It allows you to get in close and from straight on.


 How were you able to make the glass look like it's not there? I've tried shooting a nut being dropped in a glass but the glass was visible. I wonder if Nikon's 18-55mm can focus acceptably. I doubt the on-board flash will do it justice.



pathoulihan1 said:


> In posting the link and not the image I don't think he was advertising his image just conveying a suggestion in a much more effective way than a written description.
> 
> Obviously you have the imagination, you've gotten this far with the idea. Don't sell yourself short, materials and space could be out of your control, but I doubt that after setting up colorful and inventive shots like these, that you lack imagination
> 
> By the way I really like the updated green images, again really nice work!


Thank you. I'll try this kind of photography again later on. I have more plans with my DSLR and new telephoto.


----------

